# Wht. trout



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Going to be at Sykes thur. night anybody know if the wht. trout are still running?


----------



## LibertyBelle1326 (Aug 29, 2014)

*They are there*

We caught a 1.6 lbder the other day.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd be happy with a dozen or so of them.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

no reports frm Sykes or 3 mile.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

If you wanna catch a lot of white trout try Z man 3" shrimp in new penny color on 3/8 Oz jig they can't resist.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks I'll pick some up this wen., tried to catch a few in Simpson river the other day after the storm but to much fresh water, the trout were replaced with bream and bass, this is a first for me catching bass and bream on cut mullet.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I was at 3 mile 2 days ago in the wind and rain and caught some white trouties. Biggest one came in at 14". Was using cut up white trout on a treble hook. Also one over sized redfish under the lights jigging a rapala x-rap.


----------

